# How Do I Read Write And Edit A Text File (visual basics 2010)



## I Hav An IT Sac (Aug 17, 2011)

i have to make a program using visual basics 2010 express for a SAC(school assessed coursework). this program is being made to store the information of students that go to a school, such as name, age, email address, phone number, etc into a text file. the program has to be able to read this list of information and display it so that it can be edited then saved. replacing the lines of text that were edited with the new ones. also new students have to be added to the bottom of the list (to keep the students in order of enrollment, first in best dressed.) so the first question is how do i read the list of names and information from the text file then have it displayed on the screen so that it can be edited and saved back into the same place overwriting the information that was previously there? and the second question is how do i add a new student and there information to the bottom of the list?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had to do a similar program just like yours last year.

I am not sure if someone can help you regarding school/college work because its against TSF rules.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


> You may not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university


Hopefully someone corrects me if I am wrong.


----------



## I Hav An IT Sac (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't need you to do my project i just need ideas as to how to go about it and the code that will allow me to edit text documents


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Look at this:
File Access with Visual Basic

As a student (especially an IT student) you really need to learn how to search and find relevant info on the internet. Google is a wonderful tool.
Just a simple search for what you want to do displays thousands of entries, with relevant info on the very first page. Don't be lazy! :4-thatsba
vb 2010 read and write text file - Google Search


----------

